# Weapon poll



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

So, i started with the .22. I bought the best .22 that exists, the Ruger 10/22. Maxed it out to a perfect, IMHO, survival state, accessories, etc. So, now I am starting the next weapon build. Which would you start first? The Glock 19 or Remington 870? Keep in mind I am getting the stock 870 with wood and 28" barrel. I am leaning towards the 870. Opinions?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would go with the Glock 19 because the most important thing is to have a gun when you need it and it is hard to work and do the necessary things while carrying a long gun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You ask.
Glock would be about the last thing I would spend cash on.
870 12G is hard to beat personally I would go for one of the shorter barrel version, The Wingmaster is for bird Hunting and a bit to long for much else.
870 express is a great option and the cash you save can be spent on another barrel.
Personal defense hand guns are just that very personal so much depends on what you expect it to do for you.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

The handgun. But I wouldn't get a glock. Personal choice.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Get the shotgun. The long barrel is fine and if you want a shorter barrel they are available new and used.
The shotgun can be used to get food and protect your food. The pistol is great for concealed carry but not much of a hunting gun.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the Glock 19 and as you see we are an opinionated bunch around here. I think the Glock is a great gun it's the only automatic I carry. That being said the 870 is hard to beat I don't own one but have been issued them for over thirty years during my career. If you want to modify it I would suggest a spare barrel of shorter length for use as home defense or as a slug gun for hunting. My 2 cents enjoy.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

RockyTopPapa said:


> So, i started with the .22. I bought the best .22 that exists, the Ruger 10/22. Maxed it out to a perfect, IMHO, survival state, accessories, etc. So, now I am starting the next weapon build. Which would you start first? The Glock 19 or Remington 870? Keep in mind I am getting the stock 870 with wood and 28" barrel. I am leaning towards the 870. Opinions?


What are you using this gun for?

With your two choices i would go with the Glock over the Remington.

I know it wasn't your original question but i would go with a shorter barrel 870, then get a Glock, unless your thinking is to use the longer shogun for hunting.

I own a short and long barrel Remington 870 and a Glock. Love them all.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, I am gonna get an 18 or 20 inch barrel. I want both barrels, shot extender, etc. A long for bird game and the shorter for defense. I am just questioning you guys on which one would you prefer if everything went to hell tonight. I'll eventually have both. The last build of course will be an AR.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A shot gun will shoot effectively to the same effective range of most handguns. It will stop a man or animal faster than any pistol. It would be deduced that the shotgun was a more vital tool as the only advantage a handgun has is the ability to carry concealed.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If you do not and are considering a carry weapon then you only have the hand gun as a choice. The 870 is so much better for food and defense there is no discussion to be had.and buy the way buy a****ing American made hand gun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> What are you using this gun for?
> 
> With your two choices i would go with the Glock over the Remington.
> 
> ...


Glock 19 and 870 youth 20


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If you are planning on getting both with in a reasonable amount of time, get the one that makes you grin the most first. As far as the hand gun goes, get whatever feels good and makes YOU happy.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd get the 870. Only because its on my list of next purchases. 

Around here, there isn't much in the way of large game hunting, only squirrels, birds, occasional raccoon or opposum. Nothing my .22 marlin can't handle. 

So for me the 870 will be strictly a self defense weapon. 

And, although I have an m9, I'm getting a .357 and having the 9mm as a backup. 

I wouldn't own a glock if it was given to me. I have odd size/shaped hands and they don't "feel" right. Must be my " ogre fingers" as my sister calls them lol


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep. My thoughts too. Done deal. Thx y'all.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

@ alterego ... I see where you are coming from and agree ... Lol... 'Murica!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I would go with the Glock 19 because the most important thing is to have a gun when you need it and it is hard to work and do the necessary things while carrying a long gun.


Ricky makes some great points there that are hard to argue. Not sure how much you can trick them out these days although I am sure the after market is much better that it used to be. The Glock has never been a handgun that appealed to me much so I don't know whats all out there for them these days. But if a Glock floats your boat then that's what I would get! But as far as a SHTF gun collection, that hand gun would be priority number 1! At least to my way of thinking...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Personally, I'd go with a short barreled 870 first and then whatever pistol suits you best.

I'm not a Glock fan, nothing really wrong with one, just prefer S&W M&P's myself and have a couple of Tauruses that get trash talked about alot, but always get the job done. My suggestion for buying any pistol is to find a shop that has a range and will let you try them out, or a range that you can try different guns and calibers before you buy. Unless of course, you like collecting pistols (most of us here do, some just don't admit it). Whatever you decide to get, it's of the utmost importance that you can use it effectively. Don't get a manly caliber if you can't put them where they need to go. 

Just my opinion and we all got one...


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I own three(3) Remingtons only 1 M870 for turkey hunting. I don't own or want a Glock. my pistol is a M1911A1, I used it in combat and am familiar with it. I say, Use what you know. Go for the M870 then the Glock.

MOLON LABE


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Go with the shotgun. There is nothing wrong with a Mossy 500, and you can save money. As far as the Glock goes, look at my signature. You are better off with a S&W.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Y'all are going to hate me for this, but if you don't have an MBR (Main Battle Rifle) I'd scrap the notion of Glock v. 870 and start thinking along the lines of a self defense rifle. I'm almost an old phart so if I were to get in a SHTF fight, I'd probably go with the .45 over the Glock simply because that's what us old guys used back then... .45 single action semi - auto. Nothing against Glock. The 870 with a short barrel and ghost ring sights is a devastating self defense tool. 

Also, the first rifle I ever built was an M1 Garand followed up by an M1A built to sniper specs (with the help of Hook Boutin) and I just built an M 4gery. After nearly three and half decades of building and fixing my own stuff, it has made for too many opinions. One thing: No matter what you build and no matter what you accessorize it with, there will be something bigger, badder, prettier, etc. the next day after you complete your project.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

RockyTopPapa said:


> Oh, I am gonna get an 18 or 20 inch barrel. I want both barrels, shot extender, etc. A long for bird game and the shorter for defense. I am just questioning you guys on which one would you prefer if everything went to hell tonight. I'll eventually have both. The last build of course will be an AR.


When you put it that way, then I'd go with any shotgun, and 00 buck on hand. If it all went to hell tonite.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

staying with the options you gave I would go with the Glock. Just one thing if you live in a state with 10 round mag limits the glock 19 mags sometimes have a hard time feeding the last round in the mag with HP rounds. It only effects the 10 round mags... 

The reason I would go with the pistol is simple the 22 can get you small game for food. now you want something to defend yourself. While a shotgun is great for that its hard to carry a 10/22 and a shotgun at the ready or even in a practical way to have them be useful. So the pistol which can be kept in a holster at the near ready ends up being more useful. 

As for the 870 the longer barrel is great for hunting not so great for self defense. however if you look around you can buy shorter barrels to keep next to the longer one and they are easy to switch out. 

just my 2 cents ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Barrels for the 870 are all over the place even Mossberg makes barrels for them.
Nice to have a good Slug barrel to go with it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Go with the shotgun first. As for it being hard to carry if you have other things to carry at the same time, bull. Get sling for it, end of problem.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

If it all went to hell tonight and I had a Glock or an 870 sitting in front of me... and I could only pick up one and run... Glock who? There wouldn't be any hesitation before picking up the 870.

The ammo is much heavier if you're planning on mobility, but it's a hell of a lot more versatile. Pick up the Glock if you're masochistic and want to fight your way to your first real gun.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A good sidearm is the most practical line of defense for most people who live around and will have to protect themselves in an urban/semi urban surround from those people that live there too. When shtf, there will be people carrying their long guns around in the open, but that doesn't mean it's going to be everywhere. You can have a concealed pistol on you everywhere, doing every task where you need your hands to do them at any moment. I wear a sidearm everyday for work and play and it's the last gun I'd want to be without. If you're going to buy a pistol and an 870 in time anyways, I'd suggest getting the pistol first. You can have it on you if you had to bugout with your 10/22 and be in pretty good shape. That doesn't mean you want to go looking for gunfights, but you don't want to do that with an 870 either or any firearm for that matter. Not if you plan on living very long. As good as you think you may be with a firearm, there's always someone better and that lucky shot by that guy who can barely shoot that kills a warrior.I have no overwhelming love for the Glock 19. It's an ok pistol, but there are better pistols out there. If you're new to firearms too, I'd suggest you get something with a manual safety like a Beretta or a Ruger, an M&P or an F&N.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Some Mossberg barrels do not properly fit some 870's.
Something to check before buying.
Most Glock 19's will feed anything that you feed them.
Do not hesitate to buy a Glock, regardless of what some Glock haters say, if it suits you.
If you can get both, cannot go wrong


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shotgun!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rocky Top,

Here is a post that I sent someone else, maybe not in the order that I wrote so be flexible. I stand by it. Good luck!

_C'mon Man! Get that Ruger 10/22 today! You can find the takedown for around $400. .22lr ammo is another discussion. After you get the 10/22 save for a 12 gauge pump shotgun. Then you will need the AR15 with a pile of 30 round magazines. Don't stop there, the SKS can still be found cheap and it is one reliable firearm, get it. Damn son, no bolt action rifle? Get one in .270 Win or 30.06. After a while get the AK47, proven battle worthy and millions of soldiers around the world can't be wrong!

Then and only then you will realize that you need the sidearm to help fight your way back to all the long guns that you have. Start off with a nice 9mm semi atuomatic, then get a revolver chambered in .357. DO NOT STOP THERE...Get the .45 acp with your next paycheck. (The kids can work in college so don't sweat it). Don't have a nice little pocket pistol? You'll need the .380, Smith and Wesson or Sig Sauer if you ask me. Do a little research and you'll find a sweet little Browning Buckmark .22 LR semi auto handgun! GET IT! What the heck is an FN 5.7? Do a little research and you'll want one now. What? They make a .50 cal? Hell Yeah I want one of those too.

Then your wife will shoot your 10/22 and want one of her own. And the circle of life begins again._


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I have been really contemplating the ruger 1911 .45 as well. I'm just thinking 9mm will be lighter to transport and more easily found than .45. I prefer a .45 and I'm a huge ruger fan but dependability will save lives. Glocks are ugly but they are damn reliable.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Just one more reason for the shotgun first, you can wingshoot birds, bag rabbits and squirrel, pretty much anything with an 18" IC barrel. My wife does it with her Rem 1100 with #4 shot for small game and #8 shot for birds. Yeah, they have to be a bit closer, and every now and then something finds the one hole in the pattern, but that 18" IC barrel is not just for personal defense. And another option is to have screw in chokes installed.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

In my opinion I'd go with a handgun before the shotgun. As Rick pointed out you're going to want to be armed at all times and a handgun can be with you at times when a long gun is just not possible. There will be times after SHTF that you're going to need to put down your long gun and having that handgun on your side could be the difference between life & death. First rule of gun fighting, have a gun.

-Infidel


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

The way my wife's Rem 1100 is set up with a magpul MS1 sling, she doesn't ever have to put it down. She can sling it under arm, over her chest, or on her back. But it's still on her, and can be deployed just about as fast as she could access her pistol (okay, she doesn't practice drawing alot, but she's not slow either). She calls her 1100 her "reloadable claymore". Pretty good analogy too, with 8 in the gun and 5 on the side, it's pretty formidable.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

As mentioned...what is the gun to be used for? Hunting? Carry? A weapon is a tool, and there is a right tool for the job. We need to know what the job is before giving a correct answer.


----------



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like both options but will say get the Glock first! With a CCP/CCL and a good holster you can protect yourself at all times! By the looks of it all you need is some fishing gear and your going to be alright! First rule of a gun fight...!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are going to do a build or make modifications. Like extending the shot gun magazine the 870 express is probably not the best choice. The spring retaining cap is held in place by dimples in the end of the magazine tube. An extension tube will screw onto the magazine tube but the dimples will hang up the spring and shell follower. 

That's been the extent of my modding experience with the 870 express. If you are going to extend the magazine tube then the 870 express is probably not a good choice. Even though my preference is for the Mossberg 500, 590 etc., I don't mind showing some love for the 870. It's a good shotgun.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Seneca said:


> If you are going to do a build or make modifications. Like extending the shot gun magazine the 870 express is probably not the best choice. The spring retaining cap is held in place by dimples in the end of the magazine tube. An extension tube will screw onto the magazine tube but the dimples will hang up the spring and shell follower.
> 
> That's been the extent of my modding experience with the 870 express. If you are going to extend the magazine tube then the 870 express is probably not a good choice. Even though my preference is for the Mossberg 500, 590 etc., I don't mind showing some love for the 870. It's a good shotgun.


I have an Extension tube on my Express and haven't had any problems with it. Maybe i just got lucky!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Seneca said:


> If you are going to do a build or make modifications. Like extending the shot gun magazine the 870 express is probably not the best choice. The spring retaining cap is held in place by dimples in the end of the magazine tube. An extension tube will screw onto the magazine tube but the dimples will hang up the spring and shell follower.


Some modifications require "fitting", regardless of the platform. In your case, you have a few options. You can buy the dent remover tool from Brownells which will clear up those dimples rather quickly, but is a little costly if that's the only time you ever use it. Alternatively you can use a socket from your tool set, but you want to ensure that you ease it in and back it out a few times as you go, smoothing the dimples out over multiple passes. It's easy to get the socket stuck in there if you go too fast, and then you're worse off. Last but not least, you can just drill the dimples out. The magazine ring on the barrel will cover it when you reassemble.

Hopefully you still have your tube extension. I had it fully installed with four shells down the tube before I realized what was going on. Half an hour later all was well.

(Disclaimer: Any time anyone chooses to modify something, they do so at their own risk. Don't make modifications based on my recommendations, do the research and make an informed decision. It's your property, not mine.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Extending capacity in some States may be a crime know the law where you live.
Also some states may limit the number of rounds in a shot gun for hunting.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

You can easily drill them out and blue them. Takes less than 5 minutes. I live in east Tennessee. No gun restrictions really. As far as what i'm going to do with my gun (tool), it will be primarily self defense. Wife using it included, keep in mind. I figure buy the long gun and i can convert it to a shorter version but still have the 28" barrel for hunting. I appreciate the opinion guys!


----------



## Mrifenbark (Feb 4, 2014)

Just my opinion, the Glock is a good idea due to the fact that there are so many out there and you would have a greater possibility of running across parts, maybe mags and ammo here and there after a SHTF event. The same goes with the 870 and other very common weapons.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I assume the 10/22 is the only firearm you have right now. So based on that I would get the 870. Great for home defense and more versatile then the Glock. With that said I would add the Glock as soon as you can.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup! Done!


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally got it!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

RockyTopPapa said:


> Oh, I am gonna get an 18 or 20 inch barrel. I want both barrels, shot extender, etc. A long for bird game and the shorter for defense. I am just questioning you guys on which one would you prefer if everything went to hell tonight. I'll eventually have both. The last build of course will be an AR.


I wouldn't get either, but then too, I wouldn't get an AR either, and I wouldn't have " maxed out" a 10-22 with " accessories etc.", I'd only put a scope on it, so I guess I can't help you any.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

So let's hear what you suggest...lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Revisit Shot guns.
Clearly the 870 and the Mossberg 500 or 590 are right there at the top. Even when compared to shot guns cost much more.
While base models fall into the affordable range for most ,they still are not low cost. There are some good options for Home defense, hunting and or SHTF. 
Mossberg Maverick aka model 88 prices have gone up about 50 dollars in last year 200 to 219. 

Savage 350. This weapon is really a remake of the Ithaca 37 a well know bottom eject shot gun. Steel receiver and comes ready to work as a Defense shot gun or hunting gun. sells for around 219 it is a tough shoot gun. 

Neither of these weapons are cheap they are low cost there is a difference. If you are on a budget these can save you enough to buy two or make a large down payment on that hand gun.


----------

